# Something pulling focus away from open window



## jonwade92 (Jan 13, 2013)

This problem just showed up a couple of days ago while I was playing Fable. Windows kept minimizing the game to the desktop, so I did a few searches and found that live tiles can cause this. Turned all of them off, triple checked, no luck. No windows are popping up or anything, and I'm not getting any notification bubbles. I even tried turning off all OS notifications with no luck. This happens all the time, not just in certain games. I get it in my browser too and I end up having to click back into the window to finish typing.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Can you post make and model please?


----------



## jonwade92 (Jan 13, 2013)

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H, Intel core i5-2500k [email protected] 3.70GHz, 4GB ram, Windows 8 64-bit


----------



## jonwade92 (Jan 13, 2013)

Any help is greatly appreciated. This issue has made gaming a nightmare and I can only imagine how terrible recording is going to be.


Hijack this logfile:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:04:03 PM, on 1/13/2013
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v10.0 (10.00.9200.16453)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Gigabyte\ET6\GUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Samsung\AllShare Play\utils\AllShare Play Launcher.exe
C:\Users\Jon\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe
C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DeltaIITray.exe
C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteClipper.exe
E:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Eidos\Batman Arkham Asylum\Binaries\BmStartApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Eidos\Batman Arkham Asylum\Binaries\ShippingPC-BmGame.exe
C:\Users\Jon\Desktop\WindowedBorderlessGaming.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = Search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = MSN.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = Bing
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = Bing
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = MSN.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar - {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: uTorrentControl_v2 - {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.391.0\BingExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentControl_v2 Toolbar - {7473b6bd-4691-4744-a82b-7854eb3d70b6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentControl_v2\prxtbuTor.dll
O3 - Toolbar: avast! WebRep - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.1.391.0\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KiesTrayAgent] C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesTrayAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~2\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [M-Audio Taskbar Icon] C:\Windows\system32\DeltaIITray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files (x86)\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [EasyTuneVI] C:\Program Files (x86)\Gigabyte\ET6\ETCall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesPreload] C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\Kies.exe /preload
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [KiesAirMessage] C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\KiesAirMessage.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [] C:\Program Files (x86)\Samsung\Kies\External\FirmwareUpdate\KiesPDLR.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "E:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epson Stylus NX510(Network)] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFIA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_SFD7B.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spotify] "C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\spotify.exe" /uri spotify:autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [F.lux] "C:\Users\Jon\Local Settings\Apps\F.lux\flux.exe" /noshow
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spotify Web Helper] "C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epson Stylus NX510(Network) (Copy 1)] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFIA.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S5BB9.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = C:\Users\Jon\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Startup: EvernoteClipper.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteClipper.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Evernote 4.0 - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll/204 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search && Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AllShare Framework DMS - Samsung - C:\Program Files\Samsung\AllShare Framework DMS\1.3.06\AllShareFrameworkManagerDMS.exe
O23 - Service: AllShare Play Service - Copyright 2012 SAMSUNG - C:\Program Files\Samsung\AllShare Play\AllShare Play Service.exe
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Content Protection HECI Service (cphs) - Intel Corporation - C:\Windows\SysWow64\IntelCpHeciSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service - Intel(R) ICCS (ICCS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Integrated Clock Controller Service\ICCProxy.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Capability Licensing Service Interface - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service (jhi_service) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: Mbox Mini Audio Device Monitor (MboxMiniAudioDevMon) - Avid - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avid\Mbox Mini\AudioDevMon.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NIHardwareService - Native Instruments GmbH - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Hardware\NIHardwareService.exe
O23 - Service: Oxygen Audio Device Monitor (OxygenAudioDevMon) - M-Audio - C:\Program Files (x86)\M-Audio\Oxygen\AudioDevMon.exe
O23 - Service: PACE License Services (PaceLicenseDServices) - PACE Anti-Piracy, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\PACE\Services\LicenseServices\LDSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Deployment Agent Service (SandraAgentSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2013\RpcAgentSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14554 bytes


----------

